# At what age is a tyre past it's safety age?



## tonyt

I've done a fair amount of reading on this subject but there doesn't seem to be an agreed standard.

I know tread wear and wall condition can determine when a tyre has run it's life but for many MH owners the tyres reach retirement age while they still look OK.

So, assuming your tyres have a decent amount of tread left and no wall cracking, when do you reckon it time to put some new ones on?

Are we talking 3 years, 5 years, 8 years, 10 years, gut-feel, when you can afford it, or what?


----------



## aultymer

My (trusted) local dealer suggested anything over 6 years was pushing your luck even if no cracking was seen.


----------



## Mike48

Extract from Continental Tyre website:

_"Continental is unaware of any technical data that supports a specific tyre age for removal from service. However, as with other members of the tyre and automotive industries, Continental recommends that all tyres (including spare tyres) that were manufactured more than ten (10) years previous be replaced with new tyres, even when tyres appear to be usable from their external appearance and if the tread depth may have not reached the minimum wear out depth"._

The link is here:

http://www.conti-online.com/generat...re-information/how-old-are-your-tyres-en.html


----------



## blongs

Mine are stamped with 5205, so last week of 2005 and the van is on an "06" plate. Michelin XC Camping.

I am seeing minor cracking (very minor) on 2 offside tyres now and am starting to get the ££ together to replace all 4.

I hadn't noticed the cracking until this year so between 6 and 7 years. 

Maybe the harsh winter last year accelerated it a little? The van didn't move when there was snow down.

The tyres have done less than 15,000 miles and I'm the 2nd owner. Tread-wise they look near new.

Ben


----------



## BwB

Having had a blowout on a bridge with a tyre which looked perfectly ok but turned out to be 8 years old, I would say 5 years is a good time to start thinking about replacing any tyre.

I'd only had the van a couple of weeks and had gone round an checked they all looked ok etc. It was only after the incident that found out about the problem with old tyres.

Put the spare on and drove to the nearest tyre centre and had them all replaced. Don't ever want to experience a blowout again.


----------



## Wizzo

I would advise against going by the external look of the tyre. Last year we had just crossed the Pyrenees on our way home and had stopped at a site not far into France. I happened to notice that one of the rear tyres had split close to the rim - about 3" long - something that hadn't been there a few days previous. The tyres looked fine, no cracks or other splits and plenty of tread. I cannot remember exactly how old the tyre was but it was at least 5 years old.

I had changed the front ones about 6 months previously. I swapped the offending tyre for the spare whilst on site and when we got home I had all 3 replaced. It doesn't bear thinking about what might have happened had the tyre blown out on one of the twisting mountain roads!

JohnW


----------



## tonyt

Mike48 said:


> Extract from Continental Tyre website:
> 
> _"Continental is unaware of any technical data that supports a specific tyre age for removal from service. However, as with other members of the tyre and automotive industries, Continental recommends that all tyres (including spare tyres) that were manufactured more than ten (10) years previous be replaced with new tyres, even when tyres appear to be usable from their external appearance and if the tread depth may have not reached the minimum wear out depth"._
> 
> The link is here:
> 
> http://www.conti-online.com/generat...re-information/how-old-are-your-tyres-en.html


So the pros are saying that, providing tread and walls are OK - 10 years is OK.

That sounds a bit too old for me. I think I'd worry with 10 year old tyres between me and the tarmac.


----------



## Techno100

I'm doing my utmost to wear mine out before they exceed 5 yrs :wink: 
However Michelin are so good it's going to be a big effort at 6.5k a year average so far


----------



## tonyt

Techno100 said:


> I'm doing my utmost to wear mine out before they exceed 5 yrs :wink:
> However Michelin are so good it's going to be a big effort at 6.5k a year average so far


Good point. 
So, if we go for the 5 year throw away timing, does it make sense to use very expensive tyres? Wouldn't most decent, but less expensive, tyres last the 5 years anyway?


----------



## Techno100

It's not just my life so I'll stick with the tyres I completely trust. Really not that much in the price over five years.

EDIT 
However we will be upgrading to a Rapido 9048DF within 12 months max 8)


----------



## VanFlair

I asked my tyre fitter as ours are marked 2005, he asked what they are were and when I said Michelin agilis 81 he was not too concerned but said change the front ones this year if you wish and then the twin rears next year, after he looked at them he said a couple of years would be OK.

In his opinion it makes a difference what tyres you have fitted in the first place.

Martin


----------



## robrace

*10 year old*

Fitted new tyres to my Ford Transit Buccaneer recently when they were 10 years old and had done 29k miles.They still looked like new and had no sign of cracks or ageing.The tyre fitter agreed the looked in remarkable condition considering there age.By contrast my Skoda Roomster has 5 year old tyres and they have a lot of small cracks in them.So new tyres now in the pipeline.


----------



## Gretchibald

Friend of mine who works for a major tyre dealer told me that they were recently briefed about a new imminent MOT requirement ie NO tyres over ten years old. So if you are offered new tyres cheap maybe a good idea to check the date on them -- they all have one.


----------



## tonyblake

I had my tyres fully checked my my local dealer whom I trust. He examined them thoroughly and stated that they are good for at least 2 years but certainly happy to check every 6 months. Mine are 7 years old and done 36k. I appreciate that they appear very good but I do have them fully checked. 
With regards to imminent MOT regulations....can we stay away from scare mongering and nudges and wink scenarios. I am confident that as and when any new parameters are brought in on the MOT, it will be stated. If you have tyres on that are over 10 years old and the vehicle fails for tyres over 10 years old, then time to change but why change because somebody has a friend of a friend who reckons his mate has heard from a guys buddy in somewhere local to wherever, reckons changes are afoot. If tyre manufacturers are giving 10 year recommendations then they will probably be good for 15. Extremely good idea to have fully checked and if you feel that you want to change every 5 years, then that is your choice but please don't try and insist that everyone changes tyres because someone else does.
Not that long ago, on here, a lot of people were stating as fact that tyres had to be changed no later than 7 years. Now, 2 years later, that has moved to 10 years.

Please note:- This is ONLY my opinion and not FACT. I don't have the particular knowledge on this subject but rely on trusted professionals to assist me. The opinion that counts is YOURS.


----------



## tonyt

As I said, there is no agreed standard.


----------



## Gretchibald

Tonyblake- Think I'll stick with a nudge and a wink from my trusted friend to be on the safe side, time will tell.


----------



## tonyblake

Gretchibald....yes that's not a problem. Think I will start a new topic about nudges and winks from a friend of a friend and see what turns up and whether most are true or most are not


----------



## tonyblake

Gretchibald said:


> Tonyblake- Think I'll stick with a nudge and a wink from my trusted friend to be on the safe side, time will tell.


However, isn't this site called Motorhome FACTS rather than Motorhome myths and legends or Motorhome maybe's?


----------



## jwinder

just changed all 4 tyres after the mot highlighted side wall cracking on my michelin xc camping tyres 
replaced with agilis camping and the difference is fantastic
the tyre fitter said1 tyre was manufactured in 2002 and the other 3 in 1999 and they had covered 50k and still loads of tread left
frank


----------



## tonyt

jwinder said:


> just changed all 4 tyres after the mot highlighted side wall cracking on my michelin xc camping tyres
> replaced with agilis camping and the difference is fantastic
> the tyre fitter said1 tyre was manufactured in 2002 and the other 3 in 1999 and they had covered 50k and still loads of tread left
> frank


Are you saying that the new tyres are much better because of the make (Agilis) or because they are new tyres?


----------



## jwinder

a bit of both the tyre fitter told me that i would see a big difference as tyre technology has improved and also as the tyres age they lose their flexability and become noisier and harden
frank


----------



## nicholsong

I have wondered whether putting the MH on axle stands in unused periods would prolong the life of the tyres.

Any disadvantages, like the effect on the suspension/shocks?

Any comments please?

Geoff


----------



## Arrachogaidh

Replaced four of my six tyres this year (seven counting spare). Vehicle 2006 model but some tyres were 2005 so were at 7 years old. Sold three on ebay and recycled one that had cracked walls.

I wouldn't countenance buying cheap or using tyres older than 7 years on any vehicle.

What price do you put on life??

IMHO


----------



## 747

Arrachogaidh said:


> Replaced four of my six tyres this year (seven counting spare). Vehicle 2006 model but some tyres were 2005 so were at 7 years old. Sold three on ebay and recycled one that had cracked walls.
> 
> I wouldn't countenance buying cheap or using tyres older than 7 years on any vehicle.
> 
> What price do you put on life??
> 
> IMHO


If you have sold 3 for someone else to use then you *have* put a price on someones life. 8O


----------



## nicholsong

Four thoughts

1 Caveat Emptor

2 Other people have decided to run their own tyres longer than recommended (by the people who sell tyres BTW), so why should not the buyer do the same.

3 The buyer may have a use for running the tyres well under spec load and possibly on a twin axle where one blow-out is not so critical.

4 Buyer may be a tugboat operator short of some fenders. :lol: 

Geoff

P.S. my boat via canals to the Med was well-fendered with tyres all round - not permitted now - too many fell off ( not mine) and jammed the lock gates!


----------



## Phil42

When people are talking about having their tyres 'checked' - by tyre fitters - what kind of check are we talking about? My understanding is that there may be internal cracks in a tyre that is ageing even though there are no external cracks. Do people really have their tyres removed for these checks? If so, presumably the tyre place charge for removal and refitting.

Phil


----------



## Arrachogaidh

747 said:


> Arrachogaidh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced four of my six tyres this year (seven counting spare). Vehicle 2006 model but some tyres were 2005 so were at 7 years old. Sold three on ebay and recycled one that had cracked walls.
> 
> I wouldn't countenance buying cheap or using tyres older than 7 years on any vehicle.
> 
> What price do you put on life??
> 
> IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> If you have sold 3 for someone else to use then you *have* put a price on someones life. 8O
Click to expand...

Hey, Gnome Ar5e,

Indeed *NOT* As indicated by other posters, Caveat Emptor.

In addition tyres sold with full details of age etc.

The two buyers had specific uses in mind which took into account the fitness for purpose of the tyres.

Therefore no life threatening issues involved.

GNOMES SHOULDN'T JUMP TO CONCLUSIONS.....


----------



## jonse

*Tyres*

well its back to tyres again such a variable , it seems that apart from the retired oldies, those that work don't manage 4 to 5 thou a year so i would buy the cheapest as you will never get back your money in five years before replacing them again, all tyres have to meet the legal requirements of load and speed, so unless you on the road all year round buy just for your needs, Remember your life is in your Tyres,


----------



## tonyt

*Re: Tyres*



jonse said:


> well its back to tyres again such a variable , it seems that apart from the retired oldies, those that work don't manage 4 to 5 thou a year so i would buy the cheapest as you will never get back your money in five years before replacing them again, all tyres have to meet the legal requirements of load and speed, so unless you on the road all year round buy just for your needs, Remember your life is in your Tyres,


Which is more or less where I was going earlier in this thread.

If you go for a "safe" 5 year life, don't do huge mileage (6000pa?) then most reasonably priced, middle of the road, tyres would easily last that time and still be safe to ride on after 5 years.

I know the ride quality would be better on top of the range tyres but at what price? What's the difference in price between middle-of-the-road tyres and top-of-the-range tyres?

And of course, I'm not suggesting we fit rubbish tyres, just exploring what to fit, how much to spend and how long to keep them screwed to our MHs.


----------



## Sprinta

I had to get the dealer to replace 2 tyres on my new s/h MH because of cracking, and probably 7 years old then and 13k mileage. They had already replaced 2 rears prior to sale. 

So now I had 4 new tyres to use up.

In the next 24 months we have covered about 12k miles and I think I will replace the 2 fronts next month before we toddle off for a trip to the Swiss Alpine region.

This will mean the 2 rears can go on the front and the new ones to the rear to even out the wear

At this rate the tyres won't last 5 years for me - but I'd certainly change them at that age anyway havinbg seen what happens to tyres that are left to sit unmoved for years on end. 

Tyres need to keep rolling in order that they don't harden and if they are left unmoved for a very long time will set with a flat base.

(and my rear tyre on the road going turbo bike does less than 500 miles until it's past its best  )


----------



## tonyt

I've resurrected this old thread for an update.

I ended up buying a MH (knowingly) with 8 year old tyres. The treads looked near perfect - and looked too good to chuck but I think common sense prevailed.

As I won't be doing a high mileage I decided to fit middle of the road priced tyres - not cheapos, and have just driven back from the garage - wow, what a difference - like driving on a cushion - lots of grip and so smooth.

Good decision.


----------



## dolcefarniente

Techno100 said:


> I'm doing my utmost to wear mine out before they exceed 5 yrs :wink:
> However Michelin are so good it's going to be a big effort at 6.5k a year average so far


Yup...My daily work van did 52000 on it's original Michelins. Number of years being proffered are just personal opinions. Bit like finance - if you're risk averse chenge 'em , if not leave 'em on till they're worn out. I'll be wanting full tread usage from mine regardless of age.


----------



## listerdiesel

We had a tyre delaminate on the M5 northbound on a caravan in the 80's, nobody hooted or indicated that the tread was flapping about, it was just one woman in a car that passed that gave me a 'strange' look that made me adjust my mirrors to look down at the road in front of the wheel, and I could see a strip of tread flapping round and round.

It didn't blow out, and we fitted the spare (everyone has a spare, don't they?) and went on to Bridgeport and got that and the other side changed.

Both were looking fine, loads of tread and no cracking, but one had failed, that was enough for me.

Our car gets through a set of tyres about every 2 years or so, it's a V8 Discovery, but as it is all-wheel drive the wear is pretty even, so the four go as a set. It will eat a set of Pirelli Scorpions in less than 18 months, but the Nexen Roadians we have on now are looking to do well past 2 years.

The trailers spend nearly all their life stationary, so we run a plan to check/inspect every 12 months, and currently the older trailer is going to be due a new set next year.

We carry two spares for the trailer/RV, plus an extra spare for the Discovery if we go abroad.

Peter


----------



## paulkenny9

I had my van for 2 years. It came with new looking vanco's, a top commercial vehicle tyre, the tread really did look new.

It was a rear wheel drive Mercedes, coming home from a weekend out at 10pm on a Sunday night. Bang, what a noise. The tyre was shredded to pieces. Done a wheel change on the hard shoulder of the m6 and had the a new tyre the next day.

A few weeks later, the very next time the van was out, m62 Monday morning rush hour, bang, the other rear drive wheel. II had done about 10 thousand on these tyres in 2 years, turns out they where 7 years old, looked brand new,its not a coincidence that they went within a hundred miles of each other after thousands of miles happy motoring.

I think your tyres are always going to go with the drive wheels first, for most of you that is the front, I would never wish a front wheel blow out on anyone, my back end went out and it was hard to control, if it was front wheel drive it would of been a different monster.

Lesson learned, doesn't matter how good they look, 5 years tops.

Motorhomes are not the most stable vehicles so why risk it to save a few notes.

Makes sense to me not to go for the expensive option because you will never reap the benefits.

Paul


----------



## paulkenny9

Good point lister,

Most new vans don't even have a spare so you should be extra carefull, a can of goo won't fix a exploded tyre.


----------



## ubuntu1

*tyres*

You should check your insurance as some policies state that tyres have an x years life.


----------



## teal

Our spare which is underside of van is ten years old and still looks new, my front ones will need doing this year because of wear, the rear will be ok for some time . The tyre fitted from new are Vanco camping


----------



## nicholsong

Two questions-

1 Manufacturers who market tyres as Camper must know that many do little mileage in a year. Can/will they build them to last for more than 5 years? First manufacturer to do so might clean up - for a year or two.

2 Does a tyre, e.g.spare, under pressure but not under load, nor UV, need to be changed every 5 years?

Geoff


----------



## Glandwr

I had all six of mine changed last year. They were 6 years old looked good but I wanted winter tyres all round and convinced myself they needed changing.

Garage that does my servicing and mot is a bus company. Its the only local business with facilities that can handle the size of the van.

They were surprised at my desire to change the tyres, I mentioned the 5 year reccomendation I've seen on here. They smiled and said that they would reuse them. They would be ideal for their fleet of mini buses that they use for school transport  

Dick


----------



## frankly

paulkenny9 said:


> I think your tyres are always going to go with the drive wheels first, for most of you that is the front, I would never wish a front wheel blow out on anyone, my back end went out and it was hard to control, if it was front wheel drive it would of been a different monster


I'm not sure that this is correct. It is usually the case that a front tyre blowout is less dangerous than a rear going.


----------



## paulkenny9

frankly said:


> paulkenny9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think your tyres are always going to go with the drive wheels first, for most of you that is the front, I would never wish a front wheel blow out on anyone, my back end went out and it was hard to control, if it was front wheel drive it would of been a different monster
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that this is correct. It is usually the case that a front tyre blowout is less dangerous than a rear going.
Click to expand...

Possibly, but the idea of losing an sort of steering makes made me wonder .


----------



## frankly

paulkenny9 said:


> frankly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulkenny9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think your tyres are always going to go with the drive wheels first, for most of you that is the front, I would never wish a front wheel blow out on anyone, my back end went out and it was hard to control, if it was front wheel drive it would of been a different monster
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that this is correct. It is usually the case that a front tyre blowout is less dangerous than a rear going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Possibly, but the idea of losing an sort of steering makes made me wonder .
Click to expand...

Ha! Indeed, but wonder or wander?!


----------



## peribro

I've seen lots of posters on MHF make reference to 5 years being the maximum recommended period between changing tyres. However I have never seen one tyre manufacturer or one "official" or "trade" journal say this. What I have seen is the recommendation that tyres over 5 years old are regularly checked - seems pretty obvios to me. I have also seen the recommendation that spare tyres that are 5 years or more old should only ever be used in an emergency. I have also seen it recommended that 10 year old tyres should be treated with extreme caution. 

So, perhaps all those who "swear" by the 5 year rule can perhaps provide some hard evidence why many people should change what are most probably perfectly good tyres.


----------



## gnscloz

peribro said:


> I've seen lots of posters on MHF make reference to 5 years being the maximum recommended period between changing tyres. However I have never seen one tyre manufacturer or one "official" or "trade" journal say this. What I have seen is the recommendation that tyres over 5 years old are regularly checked - seems pretty obvios to me. I have also seen the recommendation that spare tyres that are 5 years or more old should only ever be used in an emergency. I have also seen it recommended that 10 year old tyres should be treated with extreme caution.
> 
> So, perhaps all those who "swear" by the 5 year rule can perhaps provide some hard evidence why many people should change what are most probably perfectly good tyres.


There is no hard evidence ... 
What there is, is opinion which to some posters on here is fact this is as
Close to fact as you will get, follow manufacturers guidelines and common sense,


----------



## Mike48

You would expect a tyre manufacturer to be ultra cautious and it seems that many posters have ignored my earlier link from Continental Tyres recommending that tyres in excess of 10 years old should be replaced irrespective of their visual condition.

Of course the cautious amongst us would replace tyres sooner but I do not think that the views of a tyre manufacturer with all their technical knowledge and data should be completely ignored. I am a person who tends to err on the side of caution but I think changing a tyre after 5 years as some have indicated is excessive.

The advice from Continental Tyres repeated from my earlier post is here:

http://www.tyresforlife.co.uk/www/t...re-information/how-old-are-your-tyres-en.html


----------



## tonyt

I've come to the conclusion that when/if you reach the stage when you start to ponder "I wonder what would happen if a tyre blew", then it's time for a new set.

Once that thought is in your mind the only thing that will take it away is some new rubber. No amount of advice or manufacturer's recommendations will remove the concern.


----------



## nicholsong

Mike48 said:


> You would expect a tyre manufacturer to be ultra cautious and it seems that many posters have ignored my earlier link from Continental Tyres recommending that tyres in excess of 10 years old should be replaced irrespective of their visual condition.
> 
> Of course the cautious amongst us would replace tyres sooner but I do not think that the views of a tyre manufacturer with all their technical knowledge and data should be completely ignored. I am a person who tends to err on the side of caution but I think changing a tyre after 5 years as some have indicated is excessive.
> 
> The advice from Continental Tyres repeated from my earlier post is here:
> 
> http://www.tyresforlife.co.uk/www/t...re-information/how-old-are-your-tyres-en.html


Mike

From your link I see that Continental do say

"Continental is unaware of any technical data that supports 
specific tyre age for removal from service. "

I personally am happy to go beyond 5 years and changed at 8 years.

I still have a spare which is ten years old but take the view that, if I needed it, it would only be on for a short while since it would now be a mis-match and would need to be replaced with a matching tyre.

Geoff


----------



## Mike48

nicholsong said:


> Mike48 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would expect a tyre manufacturer to be ultra cautious and it seems that many posters have ignored my earlier link from Continental Tyres recommending that tyres in excess of 10 years old should be replaced irrespective of their visual condition.
> 
> Of course the cautious amongst us would replace tyres sooner but I do not think that the views of a tyre manufacturer with all their technical knowledge and data should be completely ignored. I am a person who tends to err on the side of caution but I think changing a tyre after 5 years as some have indicated is excessive.
> 
> The advice from Continental Tyres repeated from my earlier post is here:
> 
> http://www.tyresforlife.co.uk/www/t...re-information/how-old-are-your-tyres-en.html
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> From your link I see that Continental do say
> 
> "Continental is unaware of any technical data that supports
> specific tyre age for removal from service. "
> 
> I personally am happy to go beyond 5 years and changed at 8 years.
> 
> I still have a spare which is ten years old but take the view that, if I needed it, it would only be on for a short while since it would now be a mis-match and would need to be replaced with a matching tyre.
> 
> Geoff
Click to expand...

Geoff.

The sentence but one following states:

"Continental recommends that all tyres (including spare tyres) that were manufactured more than ten (10) years previous be replaced with new tyres, even when tyres appear to be usable from their external appearance and if the tread depth may have not reached the minimum wear out depth"._

My point is that a tyre manufacturer knows far more about tyres than those of us who chat on internet forums.

That said I think we are in agreement on timescale for changing tyres._


----------



## DavyS

People complain that when they ask a question they often get opinion and not fact. Further that we should follow the manufacturers recommendations.

Mike48 answered the OP question on page one with a direct quote from one of the most respected manufacturer:
""Continental is unaware of any technical data that supports a specific tyre age for removal from service. However, as with other members of the tyre and automotive industries, Continental recommends that all tyres (including spare tyres) that were manufactured more than ten (10) years previous be replaced with new tyres, even when tyres appear to be usable from their external appearance and if the tread depth may have not reached the minimum wear out depth".

Continental, in their technical brochure, state that age is not important; what is important is abuse - even if accidental. So if the tyre has ever been run overweight, kerbed or insufficently inflated (which causes it to overheat) - then those activities will shorten its life more than age alone.
Older tyres are more likely to blow out than newer tyres because, in there lifetime, they are more likely to have been subjected to an event which has stressed them.
So if you find that you have been running your tyres under inflated or they feel excessively hot or you have bashed a kerb, or you have not owned them from new then replace them early. If they have been well looked after then they should last 10 years.


----------



## CurlyBoy

In response to this thread I thought it might be a good idea to check the tyres on my MH 2006, although they are less than half worn at 28000, one of the rear tyres was showing slight sign of cracking, and as we are about to depart on a three month tour of France I have decided it prudent to change all four, they are eight years old. I did a search for Michelin Agilis camping 215/75 R16CP 113Q and the best price I have found is £158 each. So it looks as if I will have to rob the big piggy bank !!!

curlybpoy


----------



## Hymervanman

I was looking at replacing our tyres too, manufactured in week 44 of 2005 on a van registered new in April 2006. The current tyres are Michelin Camping XC and I was looking at replacing with the Agilis Camping although I read a review that said they were outperformed by Continental Vanco Camper tyres. The best online price that I found was a shade under £600 with National Tyres. I have yet to perform a round-robin of can you beat this price telephone calls to all the local tyre depots. Anyone with a better price?


----------



## paulkenny9

I had Vanco's from memory I think they where all weather or winter.


Can anybody tell me the difference between camping tyres and normal commercials?


----------



## peribro

paulkenny9 said:


> Can anybody tell me the difference between camping tyres and normal commercials?


Camping tyres have strengthened sidewalls in recognition of the generally high gross weights of motorhomes and the fact that they spend most of their time parked up.


----------



## simandme

Hymervanman - like you, we are trying to decide which tyres to buy. A quick look on the net has found these prices:

mytyres have michelin agilis camping (225/70 R15CP 112) £127 each

blackcircles have continental vanco camper (various sizes) £125-156 each

previous thread on MHF is still useful:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-72414-days0-orderasc-20.html

I think we'll try and find someone local who is able to supply and fit one of these two types, as there doesn't seem to be an overwhelming favourite


----------



## DavyS

simandme said:


> mytyres have michelin agilis camping (225/70 R15CP 112) £127 each
> 
> blackcircles have continental vanco camper (various sizes) £125-156 each


I bought Continental Camping Vancos for £120 from Etyres - they fit then at your home. Thoroughly recommend.


----------



## DavyS

simandme said:


> mytyres have michelin agilis camping (225/70 R15CP 112) £127 each
> 
> blackcircles have continental vanco camper (various sizes) £125-156 each


I bought Continental Camping Vancos for £120 from Etyres - they fit then at your home. Thoroughly recommend.


----------



## zappy61

*age of tyres*

Hi All,

I read this thread the other day and thought; if you ask a tyre fitting unit if 5 year old tyres need replacing he is bound to say yes there is a shade of conflict of interest. There is no legislation which demands tyres are replaced at any age only on the physical condition, the British tyre Manufacturers Association offer some clarity to the question here. I thought it was very informative and decided to take a closser look at my tyres after all the M/H was nearing 6 years old. My first cursory glance convinced me nothing to worry about but a closer lok gave me a few palpitations. Firstly the tyres were made in the 43rd week of 2005 some 2 years before the vehicle was registered that makes them nearly 8 years old! Secondly, a close up revealed some disturbing cracks in the side walls and around the bead of the tyre where on a blow out this can part company with the rest of the tyre! The BTMA suggest that ageing of tyres create more failures that loss of tread especially on caravans and the like because of the low mileage they do, mine have done just 9000 miles.

So I need to replace them PDQ they are Michelin Camping 215/75 16 index 111/113Q. I have had a few prices:
National Cannock £170
Etyre £164.50
Hometyre £161
ATA £157
Mr Tyre £156
Event 149
Euro Centre £149
Tyre Centre Wolv. £138 (but don't like the place)
Waiting for another couple and then them to get fitted this week.

So if your M/H over 4 years old your tyres will be older, have a close inspection lives could be at stake.

Graham

A couple of disturbing pics for you.


----------



## nicholsong

Graham

Thanks for the link to BTMA advice. I found it very informative and better than any manufacturer's advice I had read.

On the specifics of ageing they say little, other than heed manufacturers' advice.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong

I am making this a separate post because of the specific question I pose.

My question is what is the difference in ageing of winter and summer tyres? 

Winter tyres have, I understand, a softer compound, but presumably that is only the tread. Are the sidewalls identical or different? If different are they likely to age faster or slower?

Has anyone seen any advice on a manufacturer's website which addresses this point?

Geoff


----------



## VanFlair

Hi All

just to add my tuppence worth, when I asked my tyre guy about age of tyre and replacement he asked what the tyre was and when i told him Michelin Agilis 81 he said he would not worry up to 10 years as long as they looked OK, but change the fronts if you are not comfortable, other brands he would have said change.

I did change the fronts to Agilis 81 camping.

Martin


----------



## BillCreer

nicholsong said:


> I am making this a separate post because of the specific question I pose.
> 
> My question is what is the difference in ageing of winter and summer tyres?
> 
> Winter tyres have, I understand, a softer compound, but presumably that is only the tread. Are the sidewalls identical or different? If different are they likely to age faster or slower?
> 
> Has anyone seen any advice on a manufacturer's website which addresses this point?
> 
> Geoff


Hi Geoff,

I think the only tyres which have different rubber, used throughout the casing, are racing motorbike ones.

One thing that I avoid doing now is cleaning the tyre walls with a high pressure hose as I read a convincing article (I can't find it now) that related tyre rubber degradation to the use of these hoses.


----------



## zappy61

nicholsong said:


> Graham
> 
> Thanks for the link to BTMA advice. I found it very informative and better than any manufacturer's advice I had read.
> 
> On the specifics of ageing they say little, other than heed manufacturers' advice.
> 
> Geoff


Thanks Geoff, Your right but there is a paragraph lower down that mentions caravans etc. that age more quickly due to lack of use. My thoughts are that more tyres probably fail in the motorhome/caravan category through age and under use rather than wear.

One other point I forgot to mention during the winter layup I put mine on tyre savers which are supposed to prevent tyre ovality but of course they won't stop ageing.

Graham


----------



## nicholsong

zappy61 said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Graham
> 
> Thanks for the link to BTMA advice. I found it very informative and better than any manufacturer's advice I had read.
> 
> On the specifics of ageing they say little, other than heed manufacturers' advice.
> 
> Geoff
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Geoff, Your right but there is a paragraph lower down that mentions caravans etc. that age more quickly due to lack of use. My thoughts are that more tyres probably fail in the motorhome/caravan category through age and under use rather than wear.
> 
> One other point I forgot to mention during the winter layup I put mine on tyre savers which are supposed to prevent tyre ovality but of course they won't stop ageing.
> 
> Graham
Click to expand...

Graham

I am not familiar with the term 'tyre savers', do you mean axle stands?

I thought of doing that, and even taking the wheels indoors, but I do not know whether it is less ageing for tyres to be cold or hot - I imagine severe changes could cause some sort of thermal stress, but here in Poland it is cold for 4-5 months outside or warm inside. Which is better?

Anyone?

Geoff


----------



## zappy61

Hi Geoff,

These are tyre savers. I don't think it makes any different the tyres are ageing from when they are made. I do think that lack of use and the weight of the vehicle on the tyre when standing accelerates the process.

Graham


----------



## nicholsong

Graham

They do not seem to offer different radii for different tyre profiles, which I would have thought necessary to provide support evenly to all the tyre surface supported. They do not state the radius of tyre for which they are designed.

Geoff


----------



## CurlyBoy

Further to my post, only one of my tyres is showing slight signs of cracking but as we are going to France and maybe Italy for an extended trip I shall change all four of them for the peace of mind. After all, a blow out could wreck the MH and would certainly spoil the holiday, and the cost of the tyres is little compared to the value of the MH.

curlyboy


----------



## zappy61

*tyres*

Got the tyres replaced today with Michelin Campers 215/75/16 113/Q at £144 each (£120 +vat) at Trade Tyre Services Shenstone Lichfield and a great service too. They will also come to you if you want they have several fully equipped fitters serving the Midlands. I had stressed I wanted fresh tyres and that's what I got week 7, 2013!

Regards,

Graham


----------

